

21 things I learned on my trip to Silicon Valley - cuadraman
http://www.jorgecuadra.info/2012/02/21-things-i-learned-on-my-trip-to-silicon-valley/

======
cuadraman
I wrote this after participating in StartupWeekend SanJose in January 2012

